# CDT hatchling health issue



## 68merc (Dec 29, 2010)

Thing one has white stuff around both eyes... this is the best pic i have. If i need to do better i will. 

Any idea what it might be?


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2010)

Mine had some of that too, when I first got them. The skin around the eyes was a lighter color and sort of pale and puffy. Its gone away now and I don't really know what it was, what caused it or why it went away. I've been giving them the "wet" routine, just like on my sulcata care sheet, and so far, after about a month of it, they seem to be thriving. Very bright eyed, active, good appetite and they have nearly doubled in weight. They are now under a MVB and I get them in the sun every day possible. They also get a daily soak.

It looks kinda like dry skin on yours. Don't know if it was the same thing. You might try upping the humidity (make sure you keep them no lower than 75-80, if you do), or upping the hydration, by soaking them more often and spraying their food with water before they eat it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2010)

Its because they're being kept too dry. 

Its hard to say anything from a picture, but in that picture, he looks like he's a little stressed or maybe too cold. Those eyes should be wide open and very bright. Make sure that your overall temp in the habitat is upwards of 75 degrees with it much hotter near the light.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 30, 2010)

I keep my CDT babies just like my Sulcata babies. That means I soak them every day and I keep their substrate damp. Generally I pour water over it ever other day. I have raised over 100 desert babies and that's how I've kept all of them. Oh...the cool side I keep at 80 degrees and it's about 100 under the basking light. I keep a black light bulb on them at night and don't let them get under 80 degrees...when their small like that I feed them twice a day.

So I would say yours are too cold and too dry...HTH


----------



## 68merc (Dec 30, 2010)

Ill get the humid hide done tonigt. The cypress is wet just under the surface, I pore there old water out on it every morning and I also dump their soaking water into the cypress. 
They eat their spring mix like camps, ill start soakig that too.


----------



## armandoarturo (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you also have it in a nice warm place?
because, some of my hatchlings eyes look a little like that when they are starting to hibernate...
I believe it has something to do with inactivity and cold weather


----------



## 68merc (Jan 3, 2011)

They are warm and now have a humid hide that they like...





The white I was concerned about is gone. 

I worry to much I think!


----------



## Tom (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you worry just the right amount. Glad its working out for you.


----------



## armandoarturo (Jan 4, 2011)

nah
I usually go CRAZY when I see something weird or different...
Im glad your tortoise its ok now


----------

